# Prowl H2O supplemental labeling



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I wanted to send this supplemental labeling could not get the link so I screenshot it


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Last line of the second pages says no clover.....oh well, was worth a shot..Guess I will stick with my standard herbicides and mowing..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> I wanted to send this supplemental labeling could not get the link so I screenshot it


Endrow, thanks. In our area, If used mostly to prevent foxtail, would it be best applied in April, or in mid June between 1st and 2nd cuttings? 
I don't see any foxtail in first cutting, but it could be up and growing by then.
Gut tells me April....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

That question came up at a Growers meeting just the other day and they said between first and second cutting


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Endrow, thanks. In our area, If used mostly to prevent foxtail, would it be best applied in April, or in mid June between 1st and 2nd cuttings?
> I don't see any foxtail in first cutting, but it could be up and growing by then.
> Gut tells me April....


 I did think through that and I would agree with you April would definitely be the time down your way. You warm up a little faster than we do up here


----------

